
There's Still So Much We Need to Learn About Weed–and Fast - indumania
https://www.wired.com/story/theres-still-so-much-we-need-to-learn-about-weed/
======
maxander
The article doesn't really go into the scientific questions remaining, chief
among them (IMHO) being the effect of weed on driving ability. There are some
studies that suggest it's comparable to being drunk, but the evidence is still
weak, and most people I know who do these sorts of things are oblivious or
dismissive to it.

~~~
feistypharit
No doubt, if you live somewhere with it legalized, your insurance will go up.
And there is no breathalyzer equivalent, so it is hard to prove someone is
impaired.

------
lostgame
The idea that kids eating edibles ‘may not pose a risk to them’ is absurd.
It’s not something I’d want kids exposed to.

------
bitxbitxbitcoin
With the WHO recommending rescheduling, maybe research can finally happen at a
normal pace.

